# Iridium and Rhodium ore lab test



## rigo.melchor (Aug 29, 2022)

Hi 

is there a lab or refinery that you recommend in the USA to do a sample test for Iridium and Rhodium? I have about 300 grs that I need to test, either a lab or a refinery. Im located in Texas but it can be anywhere in the USA. 

Thanks in advance for your guidance. 

Rigo


----------

